# XMods, half price.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just picked up the 67 Firebird. 

$32 out the door!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The innards.



Hey Chris. Have you checked the differences between the old XMods, and the Evo? Are those xternal fets on the motor?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

More.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw that! They have been 50% off since before Thanksgiving, if I'm not mistaken. I think they are making room for the new releases or next version of the car. Either way, not a bad deal to any one who may be interested in the Mini Scale R/C racing!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This *IS *the new version.

I wonder why it wont work with my JR radio I use for my MiniZ?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> This *IS *the new version.
> 
> I wonder why it wont work with my JR radio I use for my MiniZ?


OH! Really? This is a new release?! Wow! Didn't realize that. Cool!!

Not sure why the radio gear would be different......

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its a good looking car.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Are you talking about the capacitors on the motor? I'm not sure of the X-mod board requires a FET upgrade to run hotter motors. May have t o make a trip to RS today, I need something to run around the house. BIff, I assume it won't work b/c the PC board is different and they can't talk to each other. Same way I can't make a JR Rx work with a Fu Tx no matter what xtals I use.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its hard to see in the pic.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't see it. I'm going to RS after awhile though, I'll take a look.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

From what Im hearing now, RS screwed up. LOL Your not supposed to get the new cars at 50% off.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> From what Im hearing now, RS screwed up. LOL Your not supposed to get the new cars at 50% off.


That's what I thought, but I caught a commercial last night and they were talking about them being 50% off. Any way, that is funny if that was a mistake!

LOL!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Gary, I sent you a PM. I want the hummer at 50% off if you can get it. I looked at them yesterday, I didn't see an external FET stack.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Neat little car. Are those extra mounting holes for the upper shock mounts? I can see some mini-t shocks fittin on one of those...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hadent thought of it!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> I hadent thought of it!


And you call yourself a racer...lol

The mini-t shocks may be a tad big. Not sure if there are any smaller than that though.

Heres a new mini that would be alot of fun.. 

http://www.internet-rc.com/n1scnibureto.html


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That thing is SWEET! 

Yanno, its about time the manufacturers start making more products to draw in more people.?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, $370 for the decked out one, rtr. Thats a heck of a deal! Definately worth the extra $$ to go from the standard to the upgraded version. Theres a video of the standard version somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

are the xmods fast??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> are the xmods fast??


Not too bad. Im 47 years old and have been in the hobby for 11 years, and Im fairly impressed with them. I have to admit. Their a pretty good first car.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

how big are they??


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> how big are they??


About 1/28 scale to 1/24 scale. They almost look like toy cars, but these things are powerful little racers and VERY inexpensive when it comes to racing them on the tracks at Mobility and M&M.

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Beware they are not a track car in the remoooootist way. They are a smooth concrete floor mess around with in the house kinda ride. We have had several folks come out with them and they relize this in the first turn. No offense meant to anyone just don,t wanna see anyone disappointed. If intrested in mini scale see my other thread on next event


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i just picked me up an evo its pretty cool


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Evo? Mini-z or X-mod? I don't think I've heard of that one. Gary or madf1man?

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Evo is the name of the new gen of x-mods.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

AH! SWEET!! Very cool!

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i got a mitsubishi lancer evolution it drifts like crazy


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> i got a mitsubishi lancer evolution it drifts like crazy


Now that is sweet!! I hear the new Kyosho AWD Mini-Z does too.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

... but it doesnt have the speed I desire. Does the level 2 engine do much??


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Biff, you said you had a ZipZap? I just bought Brandon one and it doesn't turn very well to the right, is yours like that?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

my xmod easily turns right but barely turns left


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have the new version Zip Zap (the controller has a steering wheel) it has a steering trim dial. I also has a L/R switch and I think you can switch that to get more steering one way or another. There's also a mechanical adjustment on the bottom that you can trim with, it's a little white lever.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Hey Biff, you said you had a ZipZap? I just bought Brandon one and it doesn't turn very well to the right, is yours like that?


Kev, I could never get my steering right. I took it apart to see whats wrong but could find anything.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> my xmod easily turns right but barely turns left


Adjust the radio Austin. The book tells how its done.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just picked up a Infinity G35 Xmod today, pretty sweet...I've only driven it in the kitchen but it seems to have pretty good power....and the build quality looks pretty good for 50 bucks. I'm convinced the people at radioshack have no idea whats going on in their stores...all the EVO's were priced at 60 dollar but mine rang up for 50$....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Just picked up a Infinity G35 Xmod today, pretty sweet...I've only driven it in the kitchen but it seems to have pretty good power....and the build quality looks pretty good for 50 bucks. I'm convinced the people at radioshack have no idea whats going on in their stores...all the EVO's were priced at 60 dollar but mine rang up for 50$....


Yea, I was impressed also. Its not a super duper full blown racer, but its a great starter car.

The best battery's can be found at Wally World. Rayovak IC3s.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow i was just looking at all the stuff you can buy for these cars on ebay...you could spend some serious money modd'ing one of these lil suckas


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Wow i was just looking at all the stuff you can buy for these cars on ebay...you could spend some serious money modd'ing one of these lil suckas


Yup, all of the mini scale cars are like that! In fact, there is a company here in Houston (well, more over in the Galleria area) that is called Atomic Mods - they do nothing but custom modification to the X-Mod cars specifically. I think they even have an X-Mod setup to run LiPo batteries. That's what makes this scale kind of good - get in rather cheap and then if you want to do some serious racing upgrades, there is plenty of gear to get you taken care of.

Have fun!!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Beware they are not a track car in the remoooootist way. They are a smooth concrete floor mess around with in the house kinda ride. We have had several folks come out with them and they relize this in the first turn. No offense meant to anyone just don,t wanna see anyone disappointed. If intrested in mini scale see my other thread on next event


We got some new guys!  Lets see if we can get a new class going bro!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

It's the old version with a stick radio. It started steering better today, don't know what's up with that? Oh well, my son likes it so that's all that really matters.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I think an Xmod class would be cool along with Iwiavers also which I think are a step up from xmods. All mini scale is welcome at the races for sure and I am looking forward to seeing an xmod hooked up and running with us. Kinda of a ford- chevy or xray-tc4 battle kinda thing going on in mini scale would boost us up I think


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Austin and Kenner21. How would yall like to run around on this track?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I think an Xmod class would be cool along with Iwiavers also which I think are a step up from xmods. All mini scale is welcome at the races for sure and I am looking forward to seeing an xmod hooked up and running with us. Kinda of a ford- chevy or xray-tc4 battle kinda thing going on in mini scale would boost us up I think


Exactamundo!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The differences between a stock XMod and a modded MiniZ.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Man I wish I had somewhere to freakin drive my car already , these rural roads are a no go and beaumont doesn't have anything as far as tracks go....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Man I wish I had somewhere to freakin drive my car already , these rural roads are a no go and beaumont doesn't have anything as far as tracks go....


We have a guy that comes in from Beaumont to race! Maybe yall could carpool?

I dont know how to get ahold of him. Some of the other guys do though!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

DUDE! That X-Mod looks like a TANK next to the Mini-Z! WOW!!!

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

its a good looking track



Gary said:


> Hey Austin and Kenner21. How would yall like to run around on this track?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Man I wish I had somewhere to freakin drive my car already , these rural roads are a no go and beaumont doesn't have anything as far as tracks go....


Build your own track!  This set up runs about $200.

http://www.rcptracks.com/html/widel.html


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't know who i'd race heh I'm going to avoid making a joke about playing with myself


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Don't know who i'd race heh I'm going to avoid making a joke about playing with myself


Theres some racers in Beaumont. 

Hopefully Ill see one tomarrow. Ill make sure yall connect. MadF1man probably has his number.


----------

